# Yardsale bargain ... not!



## Nobbyness (Sep 1, 2008)

Much to my delight, I found a Central Machinery (marketed by Harbor Freight) Dovetail Jig at a yard sale.

My problem is that I don't have a clue what I need to add to my router (Ryobi RE175 plunge router that I also found at a yard sale) in order to be able to use it safely and correctly (yes, I guess the two are synonymous!).

I _think_ I need something to go on the base to ensure the bit doesn't come into contact with the jig. Only what? Have hunted around and seen much mention of templates, bushings, collets and other new words to add to my vocabulary, but I remain somewhat clueless.

I also contacted Harbor Freight's online support to ask and the only result was that they added me to their mailing list and began spamming me about 3x a week with unsolicited product offerings.

So, where to from here, please? What do I need to add in order to be able to use this? Pic is attached.

TIA. Patrick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Patrick

You will need to pickup a good dovetail bit(s) ( 1/2",14 deg. x 1/4" shank will do the trick) then you will need to get some brass guides, see below,,,,
and download the manual from HF or Grizzly for the dovetail jig..
Then read and then read the manual again,,,


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

guide manual below
http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/95000-95999/95160.pdf


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102

manual(s) below

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.PDF

http://www.grizzly.com/images/manuals/h0983_m.pdf

Bits below
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=dovetail+jig

=======



Nobbyness said:


> Much to my delight, I found a Central Machinery (marketed by Harbor Freight) Dovetail Jig at a yard sale.
> 
> My problem is that I don't have a clue what I need to add to my router (Ryobi RE175 plunge router that I also found at a yard sale) in order to be able to use it safely and correctly (yes, I guess the two are synonymous!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobbyness (Sep 1, 2008)

Perfect!

Thanks Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Patrick

Enjoy your new dovetail jig they are a fun tool to use 

=======


----------

